# Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !



## Explosiv (24. August 2009)

*Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*

*Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Treiber unterstützt aktuelle  Realtek HD-Audio-(Azalia-)Chips die auf Mainboards zu finden sind. In dem Treiberpaket sind zudem  das Feature Realtek „Soundman“ und Realtek „Sound Effect Manager“ enthalten.

Download : Realtek

*Hinweis : * meist langsamer FTP !​
Quelle : Realtek


----------



## Rotax (25. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*

Wie zur Hölle komme ich denn in den von dir geposteten Equalizer?

Letzt hatte ich auch noch eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit "Bassverstärkung", war glaube ich in den Windows-Menüs, die ist nun auch weg und der Sound hört sich generell viel zu hoch an, weiß jemand wo ich die wieder aktivieren kann?


----------



## Explosiv (25. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*

Hi, beim Setup bekommst Du den Hinweis das Du den Installer zwei mal ausführen musst. 
Beim ersten ausführen wird die vorige Version deinstalliert, dann musst Du neustarten und das Setup erneut ausführen, dann erst wird der neue Treiber installiert. 
Danach hast Du dann auch die Funktionen des Soundmanagers. 
Der oben gepostete Screenshot des Soundmanagers ist aus der Windows XP Version, unter Vista sieht das Soundpanel anders aus,...

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Rotax (26. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*

Ja ich weiß schon dass ich Setup 2x ausführen muss... 

ich frag mich halt warum dies nicht gebacken kriegen den Equalizer den sie bei XP verwenden auch mal bei Vista / 7 einzusetzen damit ich mir einen gescheiten Klang einstellen kann... stattdessen gibts nur paar vorgefertigte Sachen die so nicht wirklich brauchbar sind..


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*



Rotax schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle komme ich denn in den von dir geposteten Equalizer?


*
bei Vista gar nicht, *
das Abbild stammt von einem XP PC, der Equalizer ist nur bei Windows XP verfügbar,
bei Vista ist immer diese vorhanden


----------



## Rotax (29. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*

Ja schon klar,

kennt jemand einen alternativen Freeware Equalizer der Systemweit einstellungen vornehmen kann?


----------



## amdintel (29. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*

braucht man im Prinzip nicht,
weil:
eigentlich hat jeder Player  so einen EQ eingebaut,  auch der Windows Media Player hat einen EQ !


----------



## drachenorden (29. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*

... auf diese News hätte man allerdings durchaus verzichten können - so oft wie RealTek neue Treiber veröffentlicht - kaum ist der eine installiert, folgt kurze Zeit später die neuere Version ...


----------



## Explosiv (29. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*



drachenorden schrieb:


> ... auf diese News hätte man allerdings durchaus verzichten können


 Korrekterweise hättest Du schreiben müssen das *Du* darauf verichten hättest können. 

Eine News ist das meiner Meinung nach schon wert !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## drachenorden (29. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*

... für jede neue Treiber-Version eine News-Meldung? Das gehört doch in den Download-Bereich ...


----------



## Klutten (29. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Korrekterweise hättest Du schreiben müssen das *Du* darauf verichten hättest können.
> 
> Eine News ist das meiner Meinung nach schon wert !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv


Richtig. An dieser Stelle eben auch mal ein Kompliment für deine News - immer mit Bild, Quelle und den wichtigsten Informationen. Weiter so. 



drachenorden schrieb:


> ... für jede neue Treiber-Version eine News-Meldung? Das gehört doch in den Download-Bereich ...


Das hier ist der Bereich, wo User für User schreiben. Der Downloadbereich ist den News der Redaktion vorbehalten, denn auch nur von dieser Seite wird Download-Content auf den lokalen PCGH-Servern bereit gestellt.


----------



## drachenorden (29. August 2009)

*AW: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 2.31 verfügbar !*

... oder so ...


----------

